# Manor Farm - Pontefract - June 2017



## Hippie Alien (Jul 13, 2017)

*History:*
The only little bit of history on this House and farm come from the land owner who grew up there. The chap now in his 80's told me the farm was built in the early 1900's by his mum and dad and they had all lived there as a family. The house however is now owned by an old friend of his and they both disagree upon the outcome of the buildings, so it stands now boarded up with nature taking it back. A nice little story from Morris was his dad once dug a well in the back yard. He dug out 1 foot per day for 23 days. Then he stuck in a piece of dynamite no longer than his index finger that looked like a "turd", stuck a 2 ton rock on top of it and walked 30 feet up the field before blowing it. It blew that big that another 8 ft shaft within the hole was made, the 2 ton rock lifted over 30 foot in the air and he blew all the back windows out of the house! its safe to say his wife wasn't impressed and he had to have a woodbine to calm down after. Amazing.
​
*Pics:
*


----------



## HughieD (Jul 13, 2017)

Great set Hippie. Was it a sort of permission visit then?


----------



## Hippie Alien (Jul 13, 2017)

HughieD said:


> Great set Hippie. Was it a sort of permission visit then?



I guess it kind of is, we bumped into him on the way out of the barn areas so didn't know we had been inside the house but didn't mind us being on the land taking photos


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jul 14, 2017)

Well now, here's a blast from the past! Wonder if it was Morris who told three lads on old motorbikes to 'piss off his Dad's land' many years ago? My mates' Dad was a Land Agent, who's remit covered Lands around Pontefract, Ferrybridge, Norton, Askern and Doncaster, thus we knew every last farm track and rideable trackway in those areas. With the mate in question living in Norton, it was easier for three underage riders to leave the untaxed and uninsured (obviously) motorbikes in his dad's old barn and for me and my other Donny mate to cycle the few miles from Doncaster. This was in the days of the old Great North Road, no sodding motorways or three lane carriage ways blighting the country side and the back roads never saw any signs of ' Mr Plod and his push bike. Happy days!

Lovely set of images Hippie. Matters not one jot if this was a 'permission' visit, what matters is that you have produced a lovely set of images. Thanks.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 14, 2017)

Nicely photographed. That house is in not too bad condition, could do with a clean up and renovation.


----------



## smiler (Jul 14, 2017)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Well now, here's a blast from the past! Wonder if it was Morris who told three lads on old motorbikes to 'piss off his Dad's land' many years ago? My mates' Dad was a Land Agent, who's remit covered Lands around Pontefract, Ferrybridge, Norton, Askern and Doncaster, thus we knew every last farm track and rideable trackway in those areas. With the mate in question living in Norton, it was easier for three underage riders to leave the untaxed and uninsured (obviously) motorbikes in his dad's old barn and for me and my other Donny mate to cycle the few miles from Doncaster. This was in the days of the old Great North Road, no sodding motorways or three lane carriage ways blighting the country side and the back roads never saw and signs of ' Mr Plod and his push bike. Happy days!
> 
> Lovely set of images Hippie. Matters not one jot if this was a 'permission' visit, what matters is that you have produced a lovely set of images. Thanks.



Happy Days indeed DS, When the local Bobby knew his patch and everyone on it and were imbued with Common Sense.
Lovely pics HA, I enjoyed it Thanks


----------



## Ferox (Jul 14, 2017)

Looks a nice place. Some cool bits left


----------

